
Why did HSBC shut down bank accounts? - edward
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33677946
======
bediger4000
Shadowy data brokers ( _But we learned about World-Check, a confidential
database owned by the financial information giant Thomson Reuters._ )
designated a British mosque as "Terrorist". Do the data brokers have a review
process? Are they accountable for any mistakes?

When do we find out that there's a shadowy data broker that keeps tabs on
developers, whose files get marked "Open Sourcer" or something. Or a shadowy
data broker that insurance companies consult to see who has "medically
complicated" dependents. The big data sword cuts all different ways, I guess.

